# Is this for...



## Just 1 More (Dec 12, 2007)

posting pictures of yur catch??? How about some from over the years.. lets kick this place off right


----------



## capt stan (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## CAL (Dec 13, 2007)

That is some good fish Frank.Thanks for letting us enjoy them.


----------



## stev (Dec 13, 2007)

The cobia look in good my favorite to eat.


----------



## captbrian (Dec 13, 2007)

quite a few jacks in that one pic


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice fish Frank!! Love them cobia.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 13, 2007)

Those are some nice catches. That is one heck of an AJ.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 13, 2007)

CAL said:


> That is some good fish Frank.Thanks for letting us enjoy them.



Ummm.. I think you had a couple fillets off a couple of those


----------

